# leichter Ständer  wer kennt was??



## Binem (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo , ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leichten Ständer.
Ja ich weiß es ist nur Gewicht und echt uncool, aber um das Rad an der Schule abzustellen brauchen wir das.
Wer kennt den leichtesten? Haltbar sollte er auch sein, der von Frog ist eher ...naja.. instabil


----------



## Mbengston (11. Dezember 2020)

Der Hinterbauständer von BBB (BKS-04 MultiKick) ist recht leicht und verstellbar von 26-29. Kann ich empfehlen. Genaue Gramm-Angaben fehlen, wird so um 300 liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Trailsurfer (11. Dezember 2020)

Der hier Ist super leicht:








						XLC Seitenständer KS-B01 schwarz, 26-28" | XLC Parts
					






					www.xlc-parts.com


----------



## tjm_ (12. Dezember 2020)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Der hier Ist super leicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der ist echt interessant, aber die Informationen dazu sehr dünn. Hast du ihn schon verbaut und kannst mehr dazu sagen? Wird der am Rahmen selbst oder auf dem Lagerschalen befestigt? Auf welchen Durchmesser passt er? Sram und Shimano sind da ja unterschiedlich. Hast du vielleicht Fotos, wie er verbaut ist?

Danke,
  t.


----------



## Binem (12. Dezember 2020)

*Trailsurfer schrieb:


> Der hier Ist super leicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dagür brauche ich aber eine Lagerschlae? ich habe jetzt Vierkant verbaut, da sie Auswahl an kurzen Kurbeln deutlich größer.


----------



## *Trailsurfer (12. Dezember 2020)

Eine außenliegende Lagerschale ist zwingend erforderlich, darauf wird eine Schelle montiert. Bei uns ist das ein Lager nach Shimano-Standard (VPACE Kurbel und Lager). Auf die Schnelle habe ich nur das Bild gefunden:




Schlamm mag der Mechanismus nicht, da hatten wir mal Probleme dass der Ständer nicht aufklappte.


----------

